# For those on 8-STABLE, when do you upgrade to 9-STABLE?



## t0ken (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about what exactly I should be doing if I want to stay with the -STABLE branch. Do I just pick some point in time and adjust my supfile to RELENG_9?  Are RELENG_8 and RELENG_9 essentially the same thing right now until 9-RELEASE comes out? Excuse my ignorance.  I have indeed looked for such answers in the documentation however perhaps I've missed something.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a tree, there's more than one -STABLE branch.  The 8-STABLE branch will continue on, or you can jump to the 9-STABLE branch at any time.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 29, 2011)

t0ken said:
			
		

> Do I just pick some point in time and adjust my supfile to RELENG_9?  Are RELENG_8 & RELENG_9 essentially the same thing right now until 9-RELEASE comes out?



No, RELENG_9 and RELENG_9_0 are practically the same until FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE is released. 

RELENG_8 is the the stable branch for FreeBSD 8. RELENG_9 is the stable branch for FreeBSD 9.

Have a look at the handbook as well.


----------



## t0ken (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahhh thanks guys.  For whatever reason, I was under the impression that once another branch is released, the previous branch's development would cease -- which is very obviously not true.  Excuse my boneheaded question, lol.  Thanks again.


----------

